# FFAs wearing their BHM's clothing!



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Dec 21, 2007)

As suggested by LoveBHMS, and inspired by Rabbit's thread about BHM clothing us FFAs like to steal and wear. *giggle*

So I'll start it off with a picture of me in one of my BHM's sweatshirt. xP






I look like a doofus in this one. A doofus with red eye. But damn am I comfy!





A puppy decided to hop downstairs, so I picked her up for this picture. And you guessed it, I'm still comfy. 


<3


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 21, 2007)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> As suggested by LoveBHMS, and inspired by Rabbit's thread about BHM clothing us FFAs like to steal and wear. *giggle*
> 
> So I'll start it off with a picture of me in one of my BHM's sweatshirt. xP
> 
> ...



And the award for the most adorable picture in the world goes to...


----------



## charlieversion2 (Dec 22, 2007)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> So I'll start it off with a picture of me in one of my BHM's sweatshirt. xP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awe, but your my adorable doofus. Looks like I'm contagious, I'm sorry to tell you its typically terminal.


----------



## Obesus (Dec 22, 2007)

That is just a wonderful and memorable image...great idea! :bow:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 22, 2007)

Mary, you look adorable. I love the one with the hood.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 23, 2007)

I love the one with the puppy!


----------



## orinoco (Dec 26, 2007)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> As suggested by LoveBHMS, and inspired by Rabbit's thread about BHM clothing us FFAs like to steal and wear. *giggle*
> 
> So I'll start it off with a picture of me in one of my BHM's sweatshirt. xP
> 
> ...


aaawww how cute is this! why does nobody wanna wear my clothes dammit! lol


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 27, 2008)

Me in my other halfs dodgy metallica t shirt...

It was brought for him as a gift but he doesn't like it and it doesn't fit so i steal it to sleep in  hah


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 26, 2011)

Back from the dead . . . Zoë-zilla sports the captain america shirt . . .


----------



## RJI (Jan 26, 2011)

I have had an issue over the years of girls "borrowing" my sweatshirts and sweaters because they are large and comfy but they never get returned...


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Back from the dead . . . Zoë-zilla sports the captain america shirt . . .





RJI said:


> I have had an issue over the years of girls "borrowing" my sweatshirts and sweaters because they are large and comfy but they never get returned...



Say goodbye to Captain America, Hozay 

But anyway, really cute photo, hehe :happy:


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jan 26, 2011)

This isn't just an FFA thing, at least not in my case. Right now I'm wearing my lady's warm and fuzzy Old Navy hoodie, which is my comfy/lazy-day go to and a favorite for sleepytime too. It makes me feel warm and fuzzy in _two_ ways. :wubu:


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jan 26, 2011)

Mary quick get in my Capt. America Hoodie!


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 26, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Back from the dead . . . Zoë-zilla sports the captain america shirt . . .



must be some crazy musician thing cause i keep my keyboard at the end of my bed as well. lol just waiting for one morning of waking up and feel like playing keyboard. the acoustic bass and acoustic guitar is in reach as well lol.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jan 26, 2011)

my ex once wore my sweatshirt and it looked like a dress. Sorry, no pics


----------



## Zowie (Jan 26, 2011)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Mary quick get in my Capt. America Hoodie!



Bull-shit. FIGHT!


----------



## Hole (Jan 27, 2011)

How adorable. 

One of the most loveliest fuzziest feelings is wearing your other half's clothes. It's corny but it makes me feel like I'm more a part of him just by putting on his t-shirt. Just the fact that we're that comfortable together makes me feel so good.

SAP ALERT


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 27, 2011)

Aaaah this is a cute thread.  And I agree with Hole - wearing your guy's stuff is soooo nice. The scent and the feel... and the warmth if they've just taken it off and given it to you... it's like being cuddled by them.

Hehe, we need a thread in the BBW board like this - big chicks wearing their skinny boyfriend's clothing.


----------



## Inhibited (Jan 27, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Aaaah this is a cute thread.  And I agree with Hole - wearing your guy's stuff is soooo nice. The scent and the feel... and the warmth if they've just taken it off and given it to you... it's like being cuddled by them.
> 
> Hehe, we need a thread in the BBW board like this - big chicks wearing their skinny boyfriend's clothing.



This thread is adorable, have subscribed even though its on the BHM board..

There is actually a similar BBW thread on the weight board http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60177


----------



## Tad (Jan 28, 2011)

But somehow it isn't half so cute when guys wear their gals clothes....double standard :blink:

(to be clear, I'm just goofing around on that, I do understand why one way is adorable and the other is not)


----------



## big_heart_and_belly (Jan 28, 2011)

Just like the country song "Looks good in my shirt" I loved when my ex wore my shirts. They seemed to disappear after she wore them tho. lol She loved to spray some of my cologne on them before she put it on.


----------



## BigIzzy (Jan 29, 2011)

chris, dude, that your my adorable doofus comment, I didn't know whether to roll around on the floor laughing, or go awwww out load.:doh: lol Now if only I had someone to be a doofus with!


----------

